# Citizen 1000 Pro Diver.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Anyone bought one of these?What do you think?My new found large watch interest has me looking around for big watches.Citizen is not bad looking.Another watch I would own,if I had the money


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

An impressive watch but far too big for yours truly unfortunately. Bound to become a collectors item as it's no longer made.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

i bought one, its a great watch, comfortable on the wrist too

dont miss out

sam


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nalu bought one too and actually dives in it. He wrote :



> Made two dives in Hawai'i, wore two watches for each dive.
> 
> The Citizen 1000m: easy read at depth (and on surface - see below); bezel easily turned with light (reef) gloves on and simply aligned with minute hand to mark safety stop time; no snagging on kit despite high profile
> 
> ...


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

roy will supply this as a freebie with the last one

sam


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks guys,looks great on the wrist.So thats a white dial RLT4 an RLT8 and a citizen on the list now


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

ill send in my invoice for commission, cheers roy m8

ha

sam


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Sam,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Forgot the Suunto too









Im going to have to cut back on food and heat


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I didn't know she ever posed for racey pictures. Wonder if there are any more?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Alex,

Still love my Citizen 1000m and it remains the best dive watch I've ever worn. It will remain my right wrist backup for my left wrist dive computer for the foreseeable future. I posted a photo essay with a more in depth review at TZ-UK under the digital photography section.

It wears smaller than it is/looks, as Sam wrote. My current, very minor, gripes:

1. Non-hacking second hand.

2. Relatively small dial for such a huge watch. Not really a problem due to the 20% magnification you get underwater, but as I get older I reserve the right to change my opinion


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

PLENTY more sargon

sam


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nalu,thanks for you opinion.I don't mind the smaller dial at all,and do not think it looks out of place on the watch.

Non hacking is not a problem,I have Seiko divers and it has never been an issue.


----------



## dev (Mar 17, 2004)

Everyone on this board keeps calling the cal. 8203B movement of the Citizen Promaster 1000m Professional Diver's as "special".

Why so?

I recall someone posting that, and I quote, "... the movement is reworked and refinished...".


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I never said so,and as far as I was concerned it is a stamdard movement with a blue rotor?Maybe someone else knows more?Roy?

Welcome to the forum,hope it not the last time you will visit us.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think that the fact that it has been refered to as "Special" is that it is only used in Citizens high end watches and is the best movement that they have in production.


----------



## dev (Mar 17, 2004)

AlexR said:


> Welcome to the forum,hope it not the last time you will visit us.


Nice to meet you all, AlexR thanks for the welcome, mate!

Hopefully, I'm here to stay.

It is always good news to "meet" people still fascinated by anything mechanical, especially watches, in those digital times!

Cheers,

George.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stick around mate,nice forum nice people


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Nice watches too, although not from the looks of it today, it's cheese and marmite that's being served today














. Must be yesterday's Guiness!! Welcome George!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

We like to discuss a wide variety of topics here,a more cultured approach to watch collecting


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Not to change the subject, but Sam where????


----------

